# Hello Everyone !!



## CozeeValee (Aug 8, 2004)

HiYa






My name is Beth, I am from Central, PA.

I am glad my friend told me about this place





My husband Roger, son Bryan, and I live on a 70acre farmette called Cozee Valee Farm. We have quite a variety of critters, most of which were rescued





As far as horses, I have 2 older Quarter horses I no longer show, 1 older Mustang mare, 2 mini mares, and a 2 yr old welsh/appy mare that a friend keeps here.

After I get her broke to ride & drive, I will be keeping her, my friend is no longer interested!

I do some private Great Dane rescue also





Right now we have 3 Danes, 1 Beagle, 3 indoor cats, 1 barn cat, 1 sheep, 1 pygmy/angora goat, and 2 newly born Pygmy kids



and tons of chickens.

We recently lost Lola, our beloved rescued pony mare that was in her mid to late 30's





Our son turns a year old tomorrow(August 9th)and he keeps me on my toes





Between Bryan and all the critters, it is a good thing I am a SAHM(stay at home mom)or we wouldn't be able to rescue critters like we do!

Well enough rambling......I look forward to meeting all of you and posting soon !

Thanks for reading and take care


----------



## crponies (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi, Beth! Glad to have you join us! I'm from central Idaho myself. I'm a Christian school teacher at a tiny Christian school (this fall we'll have 10 students). I have 7 ponies of my own plus care for my sister's 3. I also have a sheltie who lives with me and 3 cats in the barn.


----------



## Lewella (Aug 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! We are a friendly bunch and after all the hub-bub of Shetland Congress wears off we'll get back down to the business of talking everything pony





I live in Central MN - have 21 ASPC registered Shetlands the vast majority of which are Foundation Certified. I'm also a SAHM with 3 children under the age of 10. The ponies and kids keep me busy!


----------



## CozeeValee (Aug 14, 2004)

Well HELLO Ladies





Thank you for the welcome!

I look forward to posting more, once I get some free time....LOL!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Beth. We are in the thumb area of Michigan. We have 17 minis 8 which are aspc/amhr reg 3 ama/amhr registered the rest amhr. We have 3 labs and about 13 cats. Welcome to the forum


----------



## bluejett (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! were from Southern Indiana and we have 5 minis, 2 QHs, 1Paint, and 1 pony and a german shepard. beagle and 2cats.


----------



## Ryan's Mom (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Beth,

Your place sounds just wonderful!

Our family has just one beloved Therapy pony (she and Ryan are in the avitar)and we are located in central Virginia. We have to board her (hope to change that someday soon when we find the right place for us) but at home we also have 2 rescued dogs, 2 rescued Cats that we live with (yup Cats own the home the rest of us are their guests) and 3 fish tanks



We would have a lot more if space and even a little bit of sanity would allow.

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Cathy_H (Sep 15, 2004)

Welcome to the forum from the bluegrass state of Kentucky........ Lee & I have been showing & breeding mini's since 1986..... We reduced our mini herd & now are building our herd of AMHR/ASPC show horses.


----------



## Sonya (Sep 28, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.....Did you get flooded in central PA? I have family in Pittsburgh that got hammered.. Hope you are ok there. I am in Central Michigan with 2 minis, 2 dogs, a cat, and one husband! (note how the hubby comes last, just kidding of course)


----------



## jdomep (Oct 2, 2004)

I wanted to say "hi" and say I live in Lancaster county so we are kinda neighbors. I am a SAHM to 4 boys. I just got my first mini from Huntingdon county he's awesome. Your place sounds great!


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 4, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]WElcome from Va, I am a SAHGM I will be watching my grandson Robbie while his mom who is also my farm partner goes to work three days a week. I am legally blind and have a guide dog plus we have 3 other corgis and a few barn cats, number to be determined..... we have 10 minis 5 of which are double reg aspc amhr. Most are B size but one of our little stallions will stay small enough to hardship into amha as well. Hope you enjoy being with us![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Perfect'N (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello Everyone,





I'm new as well, My name is Christine Alderson. I live in Yakima WA. We just recently purchased are first Mini. He's 6 months old named Joey.

I currently show AKC Akitas in conformation. So horses are a new hobby. I'm here to learn as much as I can about the Mini's and just have lots of fun with our Joey and meet new people. Thanks


----------



## For the luv of horses (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi. Welcome from Texas. Hope you like this forum.


----------

